# Help: Garage door meeting uneven concrete pad



## sodade (Feb 9, 2009)

My garage floor is pretty uneven where the garage door meets it. In the middle of the door, it hits the floor fine, but on either end, the ground slopes down. This basically creates two triangular gaps on either end. Starting from the edge, the gap is about 2.5inches and it takes roughly 2.5 feet until the floor is level with the center. Naturally, the gaps are well traveled by the local mice hordes and I have become the angel of death armed with glue traps. This is not fun and some of them seem pretty adept at avoiding them now. 

I have tried many poorly rigged solutions that have all failed miserably. At this point, I am ready to do what it takes to solve the problem right and (hopefully) forever. 

I'm assuming that I will probably need to use some kind of concrete patch material to "shore up" the gaps, but I am not really sure the best product to use or the best application method for my situation. Currently, there is a layer of paint over the concrete, so I imagine that will need to come off before I put down the patch - any advice on the easiest way to prep the surface and patch would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I am open to other "out of the box" solutions. 

Help?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

No, no, and No, again on attempting such a small concrete patch with feathering edges. It will never hold.
If anything, I would see if I could simply screw on a piece of 2.5' sheet metal to the side of the door on both ends. Putting it on the front side would effect the best (sealed against the wall) fit, but it would look cleaner on the inside. Install it when the door is closed to make sure you fill the gaps fully... it may need to have a little grinder and file work to achieve the proper fit against the floor.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with Willie's theory, but what I've done was use treated lumber and cut tapered strips that were scribed to the floor. Then bolted them to the bottom of the door. They're less likely to get bent.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with that one. Just scribe a filler from a pressure treated 2x4 and screw it in. Then flash it with aluminum coil for a cleaner look and to help any water getting into the seam. use polyurethane glue along with those galvanized screws.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

And perhaps a sharp lower edge to decap the mice


----------



## SNIRTSTOPPER (Jun 9, 2012)

sodade said:


> My garage floor is pretty uneven where the garage door meets it. In the middle of the door, it hits the floor fine, but on either end, the ground slopes down. This basically creates two triangular gaps on either end. Starting from the edge, the gap is about 2.5inches and it takes roughly 2.5 feet until the floor is level with the center. Naturally, the gaps are well traveled by the local mice hordes and I have become the angel of death armed with glue traps. This is not fun and some of them seem pretty adept at avoiding them now.
> 
> I have tried many poorly rigged solutions that have all failed miserably. At this point, I am ready to do what it takes to solve the problem right and (hopefully) forever.
> 
> ...


We used a snirtstopper to fix the gap problem we were having between our floor and door. They say it keeps out the rodents too. Check out their website, snirtstopper, it sounds like exactly what you need.


----------

